# High Ranking FIFA Officials Arrested on Corruption Charges; Face Extradition to U.S.



## Totenkopf (May 27, 2015)

Get fucked you corrupt pieces of shit. 








> ZURICH — Swiss authorities conducted an extraordinary early-morning operation here Wednesday to arrest several top soccer officials and extradite them to the United States on federal corruption charges.
> 
> As leaders of FIFA, soccer’s global governing body, gathered for their annual meeting, more than a dozen plain-clothed Swiss law enforcement officials arrived unannounced at the Baur au Lac hotel, an elegant five-star property with views of the Alps and Lake Zurich. They went to the front desk to get keys and proceeded upstairs to the rooms...
> 
> *The charges allege widespread corruption in FIFA over the past two decades, involving bids for World Cups as well as marketing and broadcast deals, according to three law enforcement officials with direct knowledge of the case. The charges include wire fraud, racketeering and money laundering, and officials said they targeted members of FIFA’s powerful executive committee*, which wields enormous power and does its business largely in secret.



Really pleased with my country for this. Probably the closest we'll ever get to winning the World Cup


----------



## AnOminous (May 27, 2015)

America, fuck yeah.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 27, 2015)

Now they need to do something about Qatar using slave labor to build their ridiculous stadiums.  There was a report on ESPN a few weeks ago that Blatter refused to go to the US out of fear for being arrested.  Looks like we're coming for you, fucker.


----------



## Ariel (May 27, 2015)

Any Melburnian could tell you this. 

We hosted the Commonwealth Games, the CWC and the Asian cup. Yet we lost out on hosting the World Cup to..... QATAR!
Hopefully this pushes FIFA into going back to the best choice, Melbourne!

Oh and we host the F1 GP every year without any problems.


----------



## cypocraphy (May 27, 2015)

Hopefully it gets moved to a country where they won't have to have it in December.


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (May 27, 2015)

What?  You mean you guys can't handle a 90+ minute game in 50° weather?  Pff.

Not like Montenegro will ever get there.  We're too busy playing basketball.  Indoors.

John Oliver had a fantastic segment on the corruption of the organization.  And, like him, I still want to watch the games despite the disgusting practices of FIFA.


----------



## Pikonic (May 27, 2015)

This is what happens when Americans give a shit about soccer.


----------



## Venusaur (May 27, 2015)

I have no idea if this figure is correct, but if it is.....


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (May 27, 2015)

It's predicted that they'll kill over 2,000 by the time it's done.  We need to send @ParkourDude91 in to save the workers from the wicked islams


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (May 27, 2015)

Here's the John Oliver piece.  A year old, but I believe still relevant.  And in true Oliver fashion, it will piss you off.


----------



## Cuck Norris (May 27, 2015)

Here's some links to news stories for people interested in figuring out wtf is going on.
Reuters on the arrests.
ESPNFC on the history.


----------



## Falcon Lord (May 27, 2015)

Next on 30 for 30: What if I told you that a nation that refused to embrace the beautiful game turned out to be its savior?


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (May 28, 2015)

So, it's all a conspiracy.  Apparently America is meddling to ruin Russia's 2018 World Cup.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 29, 2015)

So in the midst of all of this, FIFA had it's elections for a President.

Sepp Blatter, the guy in the center of the corruption scandal......is re-elected as President.

Simply stunning....


----------



## AnOminous (May 29, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> So in the midst of all of this, FIFA had it's elections for a President.
> 
> Sepp Blatter, the guy in the center of the corruption scandal......is re-elected as President.



That's because his corruption has been in the favor of the countries voting for him.  The other corrupt guy, Prince Ali, hasn't spread around the corruption enough to get a majority.


----------



## MiloWuCollusion (May 29, 2015)

About damn time. Poetic that  the move is made by USA of all the places .


----------



## Pikonic (May 31, 2015)

Frank Rizzo said:


> So in the midst of all of this, FIFA had it's elections for a President.
> 
> Sepp Blatter, the guy in the center of the corruption scandal......is re-elected as President.
> 
> Simply stunning....


Would you want to be the top person an organization that America is arresting the top people of?


----------



## Frank Rizzo (May 31, 2015)

Pikonic said:


> Would you want to be the top person an organization that America is arresting the top people of?



From what I understand now, Blatter is claiming that the U.S and England are doing this to spite him because "Oh, well, they didn't win their World Cup bids, so now they're trying to get revenge."


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2015)

Pikonic said:


> Would you want to be the top person an organization that America is arresting the top people of?



If it comes with tens of millions of dollars in free bribe money (mostly stolen from the citizens of impoverished countries), apparently that's good enough for Seppo Bladder.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 1, 2015)

#jesuiswarner


----------



## Luvs2Sperg789 (Jun 1, 2015)

> Former FIFA vice president Jack Warner cited a satirical news article Sunday in an attempt to clear his name of corruption charges leveled against him, apparently without realizing the piece of writing was only a mock account.
> 
> Warner, 72, was arrested in Trinidad and Tobago last Wednesday on bribery charges as part of a massive bust of top soccer officials. He was pushed out of FIFA four years earlier amid another bribery scandal, which he blamed at the time on “Zionists.”



http://www.timesofisrael.com/fifa-suspect-uses-fake-news-in-defense/


----------



## Orthodox Chrischanity (Jun 2, 2015)

Couple days old, but John Oliver now reports on the scandal, and provides some solutions.


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jun 2, 2015)

Orthodox Chrischanity said:


> Couple days old, but John Oliver now reports on the scandal, and provides some solutions.


I hope Johnny Boy is ready to eat substandard food and wash it down with Long John Silver dumpster juice: http://www.espnfc.com/fifa-world-cu...-sepp-blatter-resigns-amid-corruption-scandal


----------



## Cuck Norris (Jun 7, 2015)

PurpleMonkeyDishwasher said:


> I hope Johnny Boy is ready to eat substandard food and wash it down with Long John Silver dumpster juice: http://www.espnfc.com/fifa-world-cu...-sepp-blatter-resigns-amid-corruption-scandal


Watching it now, he's doing it. Video should be up tomorrow.


----------

